# Excel-Datei in exe anzeigen und bearbeiten



## quezo (22. Juli 2002)

Hallo,

mein Problem: Ich soll eine Anwendung in VB erstellen, die eine Excel-Datei anzeigt und man diese bearbeiten kann (im Fenster der Anwendung).

Ich hab es über OLE->Objekt einfügen->Excel Arbeitsblatt versucht, jedoch kann man dann die excel-datei nur beim Doppelklick darauf bearbeiten. Zudem wird dann Excel geladen in einem neuen Fenster.

Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit, wie man Arbeitsblatt bearbeiten kann, dass aber Excel geöffnet wird wie z. B. im Internet Explorer.

Leider kenn ich mich nicht sehr gut mit VB aus, aber die Anwendung wird verlangt.


----------

